# Simplicity 50" deck grass clippings on my foot



## DonC1966

While cutting my grass today with my new Simplicity Conquest (purchased last November, but I haven't mowed with it till this spring), I noticed my left foot and running board being covered by grass clippings. This is the first time I've had this problem. I've mowed my lawn about 6-7 times this year but today the grass was taller than normal. I thought I read somewhere that Simplicity has a baffle kit to prevent this. Is this kit supplied free under warranty? Do I get the kit from my dealer or direct from Simplicity? Does anyone have a part number for this kit? Outside of this one issue, this is by far the best lawn tractor I've ever used. Very comfortable, and perfect cut!

DonC


----------



## guest

hi donc, yes write to simplicity and they will UPS send you the baffle kit no charge

e-mail them and explain the issue they will send you a kit.. 
I do not have a part # but here is simples contact link.. 

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/ci_contact_us.php


PS. Their Newly designed web page looks much nicer..


----------



## ducati996

It would be even nicer of them to include it when you buy a new machine -not ask for it after like you wouldn't notice clippings all over you....a Real good example of a Mfg not thinking

Duc


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *It would be even nicer of them to include it when you buy a new machine -not ask for it after like you wouldn't notice clippings all over you....a Real good example of a Mfg not thinking
> 
> Duc *


Either that or the manufacture could be thinking about the bucks they save by giving them only to the people who complain. That way the baffle installer position at the factory could be eliminated.hmmmmm 

Mark


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *It would be even nicer of them to include it when you buy a new machine -not ask for it after like you wouldn't notice clippings all over you....a Real good example of a Mfg not thinking
> 
> Duc *



yeah i agree duc.., it does not make much sense.. they dont seem to scrimp out on stuff.. not sure why they would not include the baffle kit... especially if they are aware that it is a known problem...


----------



## guest

*do you wonder why they give you a baffle kit for free???*

i still have not installed my dealer supplied baffle kit... 
my grass was wicked high and it was very windy.. 
this was after only about 5 passes... 

by the time i finished cutting.. my boot was under 2 inches of clippings...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39319>


i really gotta put that baffle kit on...


----------



## guest

front right side has nothing.. left side is a mess...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39322>


----------



## ducati996

*Re: do you wonder why they give you a baffle kit for free???*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i still have not installed my dealer supplied baffle kit...
> my grass was wicked high and it was very windy..
> this was after only about 5 passes...
> 
> by the time i finished cutting.. my boot was under 2 inches of clippings...
> 
> i really gotta put that baffle kit on... *



ROTFFLMAF !! Be thankful you didnt post this on GW and I saw it there....you would have made my day, but I like this site too much and you as well....good thing the cicada's werent hopping about - you would have had Cicada puree on your leg  

I could really use this material over there...I need to release some wicked humor

Duc:jumprope:


----------



## guest

i may post it over there just to piss tall dog off...


----------



## guest

*Re: Re: do you wonder why they give you a baffle kit for free???*



> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *
> I could really use this material over there...I need to release some wicked humor
> 
> Duc *



Enjoy Duc... now go over there and 'stir away'....


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: do you wonder why they give you a baffle kit for free???*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i still have not installed my dealer supplied baffle kit...
> my grass was wicked high and it was very windy..
> this was after only about 5 passes...
> 
> by the time i finished cutting.. my boot was under 2 inches of clippings...
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39319>
> 
> 
> i really gotta put that baffle kit on... *


That is ridiculous! I can't believe they would let a machine leave the factory like that if they already have a fix for it.


----------



## jodyand

SEE thats what happens when you let your yard go:furious: Now you'll have to spend 3 hours cleaning and waxing:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak

Just pressue wash it and use the spray on wax and wish her well!


----------



## memmurphy

Wow, that is bad! mg: 
My Deere does that some after putting the mulch kit on but it is more of a green fuzz than actual clippings.

Mark


----------



## guest

i blew it off after and used some mcguires spray-n-wax stuff...
ill give it a good washing/wax later... 

(couldnt bear to put away all covered in grass) 


didn't want any 'green' on my orange paint...


i wouldnt mind, but ive had the deck off about 50 times... did not remember the baffle kit till i cut the lawn...


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i blew it off after and used some mcguires spray-n-wax stuff...
> ill give it a good washing/wax later...
> 
> (couldnt bear to put away all covered in grass)
> 
> 
> didn't want any 'green' on my orange paint...
> 
> 
> i wouldnt mind, but ive had the deck off about 50 times... did not remember the baffle kit till i cut the lawn... *


I know I promised to be good here but I cant control myself....
I'm glad Simplicity offers the "Scare Crow" option...I think it will be their biggest seller  

<img src=http://img56.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/36160401BFSPkO_ph.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak

SJ, I just blow mine off with compressed air and then if it is really dusty/dirty; I hose it off. I periodically pressure wash it. I bought some Simmonize pressure washer wax in the bottle at Walmart I am gonna try out this year. You might want to give it a whirl. By the way.....................I think that John Deere Green colord grass looks GREAT on your Simplicity SJ!   :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :cowboy:  :hide: 
Have a great Memorial Day! 
:idea:


----------



## jodyand

Cool looking picture Duc the Simplicity man looks happy:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak

That was a very creative use of round bales, squash, and pumpkins.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *That was a very creative use of round bales, squash, and pumpkins. *



Or you can let Simplicity do it for you!! you too can be turned into a human Scare Crow in a few short minutes!!  


(this is a long running joke that started over at GW and has now reached epic proportions) NANA NANA


----------



## Live Oak

I think "green paint" might suit SJ real nice! :hide:  :furious:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I think "green paint" might suit SJ real nice! :hide:  :furious:   *


i think im quite happy with my DPW tinted simplicity orange...


----------



## Live Oak

Just testing your brand loyalty and razzing you SJ.


----------



## guest

honestly for a garden tractor im real happy with my prestige.. if i had the need or land and wanted a 'real' tractor -translated big.

It would be a deere.. something about those damned green and yellow colors... mesmerizing... always like them...


----------



## memmurphy

To use Bigdog's term, you could become polytractoral and keep a Deere in Florida and the Simplicity with the blower in Maine. One like Chief's would sure help with land clearing. 

Mark


----------



## jodyand

SJ here are the two guys that didn't put your blow by kit on when it was made.:furious:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40717>


----------



## guest

those bastards.. Just kidding good to see good ol americans mannufacturing a fine fine machine...


wow those tractors look shinier than mine even...


----------



## Argee

This is a problem that must be common to all or most mulch kits.....I had the grass buildup very similar on my 48" Craftsman deck after I installed the mulch kit on it earlier this spring. It wasn't cutting the grass very well either. I finally took the mulch blades off last weekend and went back to the original hi-lift blades....Much better cut.


----------



## viper8u2

Is this the blow out kit? Mine came with it on there, I have never had problems with grass clippings.

<img src=http://www.trailtamer.com/letsrace/images/deck1.jpg>

Now I really dont with the mulch kit installed 

<img src=http://www.trailtamer.com/letsrace/images/mulch-deck.jpg>


Mike


----------



## jodyand

sj if he had some chrome hub caps he would give you a run for your money


----------



## Stewart

Does that roller come stock on Simplicity's?? Or is that a kit as well?:wontshare


----------



## guest

damn viper.. 

are you trying to take my title 'shiniest tractor in the land' from me??:furious: :furious: 



Yes that is the blowout kit...


i have to install it.. but i took my deck off the other day and its a mess.. gotta clean it up before putting the kit on it..


how do you like the mulching kit? does it do ok in high or thick grass?? 


i considered getting it.. but had problems with my toro mulching deck and decided to just let the grass go where it wanted to go...


----------



## guest

stew: stock.. thats what gives them the stripes


----------



## Chipmaker

Great Day in the morning. I thought my JD GX335 collected a lot of clippings on the front section of the mower deck but your machine has mine beat. Evidently it has to do with those Ag tires and Chrome hubcaps creating a negative pressure in the atmosphere as you mow, and your ag tires are creating a positive and the vac in the middle is sucking in all those clippings which just so happens to be where your left foot is at! . Thats all it could possibly be. Bet that old man and his son could have told you that!

Sorry could not resist!

IMHO for a machine to knowingly be made (and they had to know this) and still be allowed to be placed out on the consumer market is deploreable. YOu should not have had to ask for something to fix this just for a company to save a buck, it should have automatically be sent to you weather you used it or not. I wonder just how many of them are in use like this and owners assume its supposed to be that way. With as much grass as it throws on your left side, there is definately no need for a discharge chute on this machine! Has its own built in collection system and no bags to empty, just drive it to where you dump the clippings and brush em off!


----------



## viper8u2

sj,

I still dont have hubcaps though 

Cleaning the deck is a job, It took me 3 hours with a screwdriver to clean it before putting the mulch kit on.

How do you guys clean your deck and minimize the grass buildup?

Regarding the mulch kit, I really like it, I cut some high grass with it and it worked pretty good. some spots in my lawn I was cutting.......errr about 4" I did get a little bit of clumping, but the clumping was finely cut grass  

the key is your speed I think. You need to make sure that grass recirculates in there and minces it.

Mike


----------



## viper8u2

I meant to say, I was getting clumping when I was cutting 4" off at some spots, The grass grew really fast there for some reason

Mike


----------



## viper8u2

Stew,

I got alot of people in the neighborhood trying to do some striping now. 

One neighbor is towing a roller on his saber and another made something for his deck on his Scotts.

I think its catching on

Chipmaker, as I said, Mine did come with one, I purchased my tractor this year, maybe they are adding them now??

Mike


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> * Evidently it has to do with those Ag tires and Chrome hubcaps creating a negative pressure in the atmosphere as you mow, and your ag tires are creating a positive and the vac in the middle is sucking in all those clippings which just so happens to be where your left foot is at! .
> 
> Has its own built in collection system and no bags to empty, just drive it to where you dump the clippings and brush em off! *




interesting theory chip... 

i do agree with you.. not sure why they would not have put that on.. maybe it does not happen with the bagger/vacuum system? 


and yes it does have a built in collection system.. its called my boot!!!!:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest

*cleaning the deck*

viper, i got a pressure washer for just that purpose.. but have not used it yet.. so ill do it the old way.. scrub & wash & plastic putty knife repeat process about 4 -5 times.. till its clean.. i also use castrols alternative to simple green.. its sold at wlamart and is purple.. that does an ok job.. 

ps. i also sprayed the deck heavily w/WD40 and that did just about nothing to help prevent buildup..


----------



## Argee

Mike,
If you do not have access to a pressure washer, but own a pickup or trailer, you can load the deck and run it up to the nearest power car wash place...Hell then you don't have to deal with the grass clumps then either


----------



## Chipmaker

> _Originally posted by viper8u2 _
> *snip
> 
> How do you guys clean your deck and minimize the grass buildup?
> 
> snip
> Mike *


I really don't have or ever had that much of a problem with grass buildup on any mower deck. I would think it has to do with the grass types being cut that would lend to more or less buildup. My major grass is Pennsacola Bahia, and centepede. Centepede for the most part is a grass that grows low anyhow and does not require as much cutting as other grasses, and when I do cut it I always cut it when all dew or moisture is off it.

Bahai on the other hand is mainly stalk with just a small leafy area and even when growing in wet weather its not anywhere near as wet internally as the wide blade or northern species of grasses normally are.Mulching means the grass is gonna be kept contained until it drops out so more thrashing and mashing and chopping is going to really wring out more water from it so I can see buildup of certain types of grasses being more of a problem when mulching or dischargeing as compared to other types of grasses.

Personally I am for installing green colored concrete. At the rate this year is going its gonna turn out like last year with a perpetual season long , non-stop grass cutting festival with no end in sight. Makes me wish all my grass was centepede.


----------



## viper8u2

That could be it, I have 4 different varieties of KBG. The picture I posted with all the grass was from only 2 mowings. (1acre each)

I do have a pressure washer, I will definately try that next time, should be a heck of alot easier.

I was just wondering if anyone does anything in between mowings without removing the deck? Its hard to spray under the deck sometimes with the hose.

Mike


----------



## guest

after mowing, i use a leaf blower and blow the tractor & deck & motor off.. the grass builds up underneath till i pull the deck.. - every few weeks, usually if i am pulling some loam or gravel -


i dont really spray water under the deck it seems to me it would just wet the grass below and eventually rust the deck? some people have little sprinklers or pvc w/holes that they ride over and wash the underside... i just wait till i puill it.. 


i have no idea what type of grass i have... kentucky blue grass or creeping fesque? whatever they sell at walmart of home depot...


----------



## Chipmaker

I seem to recall years ago that a lot of mowers both riding type and push came with a water hose attachment fitting right on the deck. I can see if you have the blades rotating and water beiing directed into the deck it would sort of blast the built up debri away if it was done before it was allowed to dry. Sounds feasible, but it leads me to wonder. Why was the attaching of these fittings for a water hose phased out? Was it that they did not work, or more to the tune of It worked fine, but had the potential for an accident by having folks be around a running mower deck when not on the tractor or behind the mowers handlebars, instead of up close to the deck. I would think it may be the later.

I only have to think blades rotating at 2500FPM with water directed at them would have to blast away buildup.........

So..........who is gonna be the first one to drill a hole and mount a hose bibb and resurect this concept and give it a test?


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *So..........who is gonna be the first one to drill a hole and mount a hose bibb and resurect this concept and give it a test? *


You seem like the experimental type.....So my vote is for Chipmaker:thumbsup:


----------



## guest

my toro had the hose attachment... I ran it after every time i cut.. but the underside of the deck was still a mess


----------



## memmurphy

:ditto: 

Yep, green goo everywhere!:argh: 

Mark


----------



## guest

i finally pulled the deck and put on the baffle kit.. after only 1 1/2 cuttings the underside of my deck was a big mess... that was a deck coated with WD-40 i guess nothing really works to keep the clippings off.. i cut the lawn when it was dry and in the afternoon... 



ill be curious to seee if the baffle kit does anything about the clippings issue...


----------

